# Honda GC-160 5hp Tuning



## 99VenomSVT (Mar 10, 2005)

I have a Honda GC-160 on a minibike and I was wondering how to get some more RPM's out of it. I realize these engine are governed at 3600rpm, but I would like some more. What can I safely rev this engine to ?? and What is the best way to get modify it to get there ?? Lastly does anyone have any manuals for this motor, I would like some tuning tip with some pictures...

Thanks for the Help in Advance. :thumbsup: 
Dave


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

well you could adjust the gov. to run it at 3800 rpm, either that or use the big to small gear method. if it was a briggs i would say 4,000 rpm. you could but i don't know but see if you can find performance parts for it, i don't know about performance parts for a honda, loads for a briggs though :lol:


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

get ready for a snapped timing belt buddy, and a worn bore, it will cough its oil up into the carb through the breather if it goes any faster than what its governed to.
and ya cant hone em the aluminum is waay to soft to last


----------



## bbnissan (Nov 7, 2004)

I personally wouldn't mess with the governor on a Honda engine. These engines are designed to run and deliver all of their power in a specific RPM range so over reving the engine will do nothing to increase speed or power. You also run the risk of snapping the timing belt or driving a push rod through the head (I've seen this happen 3 times now) if you rev it too high.

I would do what bugman said and adjust your speed by changing out the sprockets on your minibike to get a higher gear ratio. If you put a smaller sprocket on the engine or a bigger sprocket on the wheel you will increase the top speed, but your take off from a dead stop will be slower.

Also like bugman said, if you want a performance engine you need to build or buy a Briggs racing engine.

BTW, you can hone them just like a Briggs or Tecumseh engine...they are made from the same 300 series cast aluminum alloy


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

hehe so was my worthless post sorta right for once?


----------



## grunge (Nov 9, 2005)

YOUR ALL WRONG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

i took my gc to 7000rpm today iv been working one it, loging my gains every step
go for it kid 

dont beleave me email me for pics [email protected]

p.s.: belts fine, rods, fine, bores fine, motors fine, powers through the rooooof and im alive sooo we're good


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

done the same with side valve briggs once, no governor. still runs fine, but after long periods of use, especially with a load on it, it'll have problems. what oil are you using?


----------



## grunge (Nov 9, 2005)

ummm gov is off, made my own exaust with the new exaust i gained about 1300rpm just cuz of the backflow or the muffler, i got a intake manufold i made myself and its runing a mr gasket airfilter super high flow its killer, 
next step is im gona inject O2 into the inake,

umm im running motomaster formula one synthetic oil, its like 5w-30 i think....its really quality and its cosing me a bundle since i change it really often and its like 9 bucks a bottle


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

what are you using to check rpm? anyway, synthetic is the way to go. why not redline, amsoil, or mobil one? really isn't a need to change it often though, a syn is a syn, unless your talking group three syns, real syns can last a heck of alot longer then conventional. even through excess heat.


----------



## grunge (Nov 9, 2005)

im using digital lazer rpm meter, its darn sweet, i figure why not change it, better safe than sorry and i do run it under some hard conditions, comes out black too, 

as soon as i can find a decent host site il post some pics,

ps i should be picking up some stuff to inject oxidizer into it tonight


----------



## btrautman (Nov 8, 2005)

Can somone provide a pic of where the chock rod fastens onto this engine? Had to remove the carb and don't recall how it mounts.

Thanks,
Bob


----------



## 99VenomSVT (Mar 10, 2005)

grunge said:


> YOUR ALL WRONG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> i took my gc to 7000rpm today iv been working one it, loging my gains every step
> go for it kid
> ...


Post some pics of this machine !!! E-mail to me if you need a host.
As for my Honda I have also stretched the rpm limit to about 7,000 rpm
also. I have the motor on a minibike that does 34mph and its a blast to ride. I will post some pics of my bike when I get a chance.


----------



## grunge (Nov 9, 2005)

here you go







[/IMG]








[/IMG] 

i also injected O2 into it and it was killer for the 10 sec it lasted
damb expensive tho

post your pics man


----------



## 99VenomSVT (Mar 10, 2005)

Heres the 1969 Rupp Chopper










Notice were I had to notch the frame and box it in to fit the engine



















Homemade exhaust with a screw in muffler just incase I want to be loud









Drive spocket doubles as the brake disc.










The Lil Indian


----------



## Juan d (5 mo ago)

2005 I’m barely getting in this and I’m going to put my 160gc honda on my bicycle


----------

